# Materials/Mechanical/Machining Specific Deals



## Unforgiven

Members may post in this thread giving bare details of any Materials/Mechanical/Machining-related offer that they think might be of interest to fellow machinists. These may include offers that might otherwise be considered suitable for CPF MarketPlace in the Good Deals or Other Auction Notices forums, or ones that have come to the poster’s attention in other ways.

You may post that you are looking for machinery specific to this forum. Replies to these posts should be via PM, email or other off forum means and *NOT* posted in the thread.

General discount codes and similar coupons are not permitted. In other words a coupons and such from a discount store retail chain (for example) will not be allowed.

Any post that in the opinion of CPF staff constitutes advertising, promotion or fluff will result in the offending post being deleted and possible administrative action being taken.

All follow-up discussion is to be by PM or e-mail, or otherwise taken off the board.

This thread is currently not a "for sale" thread so please post those in the proper forum

_ We'll give this another go, but please remember, this is a privilege that is generally not permitted in the other forums on CPF proper. Please follow the simple guidelines as posted above and any moderation so that all regular visitors of the Materials/Mechanical/Machining sub-forum may continue to enjoy it.
_

All other CPF forum rules including the CPF advertising policies apply.


_These guidelines and this post are subject to revisions as they are needed.
_


----------



## gadget_lover

There is a vertical mill in the SF bay area craigslist that might be a steal, or might not. Title "Jet Milling Machine"

It boasts a Mitutoyo DRO, rotary table and indexing head, for under $1500. The catch? No pictures and its' listed as a Jet 1/2v . I don't know what that is.

The accessories might be worth the price. The DRO by itself is rather expensive.

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/tls/1145124648.html

That sounds like a great deal (if it's in good condition). The mill + DRO will normally sell for $2500 or more, plus the rotary table & indexing head. $1500 is a good price.


----------



## precisionworks

Here are a couple of interesting listings from the PM forum:

Monarch 10EE (actually two, but will sell either or both together):
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php?t=180490

Lagun (Bpt style) knee mill with CNC:
http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php?t=179979


----------



## Mick

Good deal on 12" Mitutoyo calipers from Penn Tool.

.http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=7415&penntoolcoAdID=340


----------



## StrikerDown

Is it just me or is the link to penn tool not working?


----------



## gadget_lover

There is an extra http://. in front of the link

http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=7415&penntoolcoAdID=340

Daniel


----------



## darkzero

Not sure if you guys have OSH Hardware stores near you but they are having a 25% off sale this weekend for anything that is Craftsman. Supposed to be Sat & Sun only but the lady honored the discount for me today.

Aside from that this month is Craftsman Club month so you might want to check that first if you plan on buying anything (that is if you are a club member) as it might be cheaper. I just picked up a new workbench to put my lathe on & saved $100 with Craftsman club & bought some accessories for it today at OSH with the 25% off.

:twothumbs


----------



## wquiles

Right now there is a seller on Ebay selling a GREAT dial indicator:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120436408988&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

INTERAPID DIAL TEST INDICATOR

MODEL: 312B-1

GRADUATION: .0005"

RANGE: .060"

FACE DIA: 1.5"


Buy it now price of $55. Although there is no box, from the photos it looks in reasonably good shape 

I would buy it myself, but I already have a similar Best Test (also swiss), so I don't need a second one.

Will


----------



## darkzero

For those of you that use boring bars (or holders) with CCMT 1/4" IC inserts, I just got an unbeatable deal on ebay on inserts for use with aluminum. 

I won a bid for 30 Valenite CCGT 21.51-1L VP7615 inserts for $45 plus shipping new sealed in packages. That's $1.50 per insert! Carbide Depot sells the same insert for $11.71 ea sold in packs of 10. 

These aren't the beautiful polished inserts but rather for higher temp & have been working great in my boring bars. Haven't tried them on any other metals yet though.

C3 TiAlN/TiN

VP7615: Fine grain substrate. Primary application: Finishing and semi-finishing of aluminum and non-ferrous materials, continuous cuts. Secondary application: Finishing and semi-finishing of high temperature alloys, continuous cuts. Gold, application ValTurn.

Looks like the seller has plenty of these. He put up a Buy It Now for the same price. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400056821350&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported

Seller shipped the very next day & also notified me of shipping. Any ebay seller that ships promptly, notifies me of shipping & leaves me positive feedback before I receive the item is a great seller in my book.

More info at Carbide Depot.


----------



## KC2IXE

MSC One Day sale today - 35% off all orders over $199

code Web35


----------



## PEU

Harbor freight 20% off no minimum, needs some tweaking:


PHP:


http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/common/displayCoupon.do?week=2509&campaign=RetailC&page=coupon1.html&single=true&r=4840_248134&cust=78084451347&keycode=0000


where it says 2509 its week 25 year 09, the one I posted expired yesterday. 
It usually runs from friday to monday, so give it a couple of days and try 2609.


Pablo


----------



## G1K

40% off entire order at MSC today (7/9/09) only. Enter MWMANIA40W in the promotional code box in the Shopping Cart when ordering online or mention the code when ordering via phone to receive the discount. Promotional price will be reflected in the Shopping Cart.

** Certain exclusions apply.* Offer subject to change or cancellation without notice. For sale items, discount will be taken off of current catalog price. If an item is on sale and a promotion code is applied, MSC will automatically provide you the lowest of the two prices. Items are discounted up to the discount shown or to the maximum extent possible for a particular manufacturer. Offer ends at 11:30pm EDT.


R


----------



## G1K

Wow, an exclusive *Double Offer* for email subscribers...you'll *save 10%* and get *Free UPS Shipping** as part of the *Enco-nomic Stimulus Plan*!​ Act now. This Double Offer expires Friday, July 17, 2009 at 11:00 PM EDT.​ All the Best, 
The Enco Team

Enter codes:
*WEBJF9 *+ *WEBJ9P 


R
*


----------



## precisionworks

*BIG shaper vise on St Louis Craigslist* 

Looks like a steal for $50, but I don't need it ... located about half way between St Louis & Columbia, in Hawk Point, MO. About 10 miles west of Troy.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/tls/1306119153.html

I'd guess the weight at something over 100#.


----------



## choffman

Favor to ask from anyone that receives enco's emails for specials (webcodes). I've signed up for them numerous times and have never gotten the first one. I finally contacted the webmaster and he/she said they've added me to the list. Though, I heard the same thing from a salesman when I called about shipping of a placed order and never started getting the specials. So, I'm just looking for a post from someone that gets them regularly, letting me know when the next offer goes out. Hopefully, I'll know because I got it as well. I hope this falls under the "rules/guidelines" for this thread. It seemed like the most appropriate place to post it.


----------



## darkzero

choffman said:


> Favor to ask from anyone that receives enco's emails for specials (webcodes). I've signed up for them numerous times and have never gotten the first one. I finally contacted the webmaster and he/she said they've added me to the list. Though, I heard the same thing from a salesman when I called about shipping of a placed order and never started getting the specials. So, I'm just looking for a post from someone that gets them regularly, letting me know when the next offer goes out. Hopefully, I'll know because I got it as well. I hope this falls under the "rules/guidelines" for this thread. It seemed like the most appropriate place to post it.


 
I too had this issue. I never received them at first until I placed my first order, from then on I noticed I started to received them. Not sure if it was a coincidence or not but I'd say it was about two months after I signed up.


----------



## PEU

Alibre CAD full standard edition, used to be $999 now only $99: http://www.alibre.com/99/defaultx.asp


Pablo


----------



## wquiles

Admin - sorry. Please delete. Will contact Pablo via PM.


----------



## PEU

Glacern Machine Tools is running a promotion till sep/15 for cnczone users (anyone) for their machining vises: http://www.glacern.com/index.php?page=view_cart&ref=gsv_690


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks

A friend has a Rockwell Horizontal Mill for sale, similar to the photo below







Location is Zigler IL (Southern Illinois). Asking $1000


----------



## precisionworks

For someone looking for a nice lathe near St Louis, there's a 14"x40" gap bed at a good price. Comes with 3 & 4 jaw chucks, steady, follower, etc. and taper attachment.

New retail is $8990 for lathe + $1000 for the taper = $9990

He wants $4500 for the machine. Not a light weight lathe at 4100#, with a 5 hp spindle & 2" head stock bore ... but pretty nice. I've seen the machine & would buy it myself but my job is less than secure.

http://www.usindustrial.com/pdffiles/lathes/US1440.pdf

Almost forgot ... this machine has a 2-axis DRO


----------



## wquiles

From one of my email subscriptions - I have no relationship to this person:

*************************************************************************************

Bridgeport milling machine with a 48" resurfaced table."Church mouse" quiet 2 HP 2J head, rescraped knee ways. New way wipers. New X and Y lead screws and nuts,fine feed hand wheel,draw bar, collet rack with collets.work light, vise,and PPG 2 part urethane paint.
$3750.00
John Fahnestock
J&L Scraping Service
www.j-lscraping. com
508 892-4856


----------



## wquiles

MSC had the Aloris BXA size 5C Collet holder at almost half price (ordered as part# KL68026467) for $115.75. Plus you can get anything on MSC with free shipping on orders over $99 (code WEBFF).






Will


----------



## precisionworks

Will -

Once you see how nice the Aloris holders are, you'll throw rocks at everything else. Send them to me so you won't be tempted


----------



## wquiles

precisionworks said:


> Will -
> 
> Once you see how nice the Aloris holders are, you'll throw rocks at everything else. Send them to me so you won't be tempted



I am pretty impressed, in fact I ordered a second one of those last night to use with my new solid carbide 7/8" boring bar :devil:


----------



## saltytri

These inserts are a pretty good deal if you can use them:

http://www.carbidedepot.com/detail.aspx?ID=28278


----------



## PEU

Complete factory liquidation, Online auction, closes today, for ppl near TN: http://bid.mclemoreauction.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?mclemore19 

Interesting machines, storage and tools (for the vise nuts I saw a kurt 675 there, current bid around $150)

Happy bidding 


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks

There are (surprisingly) some killer deals on grainger.com

Click on Today's Features

Click on Clearance Center

Click on Machining

Click on Indexable Tools (or any other category of interest)

I just purchased a 2.5" RTW 45 degree face mill ... for ... $82.98 + tax 

Free shipping if you order online with a credit card or pay with your Grainger open account.

There are two left in the entire USA - better hurry

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/2CUH4?Pid=search


----------



## precisionworks

I stumbled onto a clearance page from Tyson Tool in Ontario Canada http://www.tysontool.com/ClearanceItems071509.pdf

They cannot sell directly to USA customers, and they referred me to Rani Tool in Newington, CT (888-554-RANI). I was connected to Vic who has over 30 years experience in tooling & insert sales. He sold me 16 inserts (SEWH43 AlTiN coated, made in Austria) for $4.99 each 

They just last week opened an eBay store & have some very nice indexable end mills listed - a 1" cut with 3/4" shank is $99 *including 10 APKT inserts *

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-indexable-ins...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item23037c7cfa


----------



## precisionworks

*Bridgeport mill in Los Angeles*

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php/fs-bridgeport-vari-speed-191188.html

A pretty decent buy for $650


----------



## Mick

*Luminus Devices SST-90*

Avnet has 300+ of GN200 sort devices in stock for $41.67 ea. 1-25 pieces.
This is there highest sort. Here is a link:
[SIZE=+1]http://tinyurl.com/SST90[/SIZE]


----------



## PEU

*Re: Bridgeport mill in Los Angeles*

saw this at cnczone: http://www.glacern.com/deals


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks

Johnson Cutting Tools (248-442-9482) is clearing out quite a few thousand inserts ... $1.95 each ...CCMT, CNMA, CNMG, CNMP, SNMG, TNMG, WNMG, ETC. Call for quantities available or ask him to fax his "blowout sheet"


----------



## precisionworks

FREE SHIPPING on your next MSC order over $25

Use code *MR1109FF

*Expires 12-14-09


----------



## darkzero

precisionworks said:


> FREE SHIPPING on your next MSC order over $25
> 
> Use code *MR1109FF*
> 
> Expires 12-14-09


 
25% off + free ground shipping for orders over $199, expires 11/25/09. *THANKSW*


----------



## darkzero

Travers' Overstock page: https://www.travers.com/overstock/

22-025-431 T&O CNMG 431 C2 CARBIDE INSERT *$0.87 *
** 
Minimum 10 but still under $9
** 
Ends 11/30/2009


----------



## PhotonFanatic

*Half-price sale on Micro 100 carbide tooling*

Here.


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Half-price sale on Micro 100 carbide tooling*



PhotonFanatic said:


> Here.



Thanks Fred. By the way, I did call them, and got to talk to the owner, Kevin. Extremely helpful, and willing to help with anything we need for machining. I ordered a few Micro 100 pieces as well 

Will


----------



## PEU

*Re: Half-price sale on Micro 100 carbide tooling*

Galco Clearance sale: http://www.galco.com/email-webversion-december.htm?source=emailnews200912

ABB VFDs and other stuff too.


Pablo


----------



## wquiles

*90% off sale on Micro 100 carbide tooling - over a thousand line items!*



PhotonFanatic said:


> Here.



EDIT: The good folks from CETS had a typo - the discount is still at 50%. Good pricing on quality stuff, but not the 90% discount.

Contact Kevin directly to see what is still available, but here is the list I got from him (remember the discount is really 50%):
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tXDJ3MALm5m7ajftWTqIREA&output=html


Kevin also noted that larger orders will get an even larger discount, so contact Kevin for details. I already ordered from him and the Micro 100 stuff that I got was absolutely brand new - first class, and Kevin's customer support is second to none 


Link to their web site - note they have other flyers/specials going on as well: 
http://www.cetsonline.com/flyers.html

Will


----------



## wquiles

Cutting Edge Tool Supply is offering these complete kits/sets at half price, which is a great deal:

PART# DESCRIPTION LIST PRICE SALE PRICE
40-2100 
Indexable Boring Bar (Coolant-Thru) - 3 Piece Set
SDUCR Bar Sizes 3/8, 1/2, 5/8 uses DCMT 21.51 $203.50 $101.75


40-2400 
Indexable Boring Bar (Coolant-Thru) - 3 Piece Set
STFCR Bar Sizes 3/8, 1/2, 5/8 uses TCMT 21.51 $203.50 $101.75


40-2500 
Indexable Boring Bar (Coolant-Thru) - 3 Piece Set
Bar Sizes 3/8, 1/2, 5/8 uses CCMT 31.51 $302.50 $151.25


40-7101 
Indexable Mulit-Purpose - 1/4" 7 Piece Set
Multi-purpose Toolholders uses CCMT 21.51 $218.90 $109.45


40-7102 
Indexable Mulit-Purpose - 5/16" 7 Piece Set
Multi-purpose Toolholders uses CCMT 21.51 $225.50 $112.75


40-7103 
Indexable Mulit-Purpose - 3/8" 7 Piece Set
Multi-purpose Toolholders uses CCMT 21.51 $236.50 $118.25


40-7150 
Indexable Mulit-Purpose - 3/4" 4 Piece Set
Includes 3 Square Shank & 1 Round Shank $385.00 $192.50


40-7200 
Indexable Mulit-Purpose - 5/16" 4 Piece Set
Includes 3 Square Shank & 1 Round Shank $178.75 $89.38


40-7203 
Indexable Mulit-Purpose - 5/8" 4 Piece Set
Includes 3 Square Shank & 1 Round Shank $269.50 $134.75


60-3003
3PC COOLANT INDEXABLE MILLING SET
Includes 3 Endmills and Inserts $242.00 $122.50


I already got a few of these kits, and they are outstanding!

To learn more about the inserts for Al that you can use with these kits, you can visit this thread:
link

Will


----------



## alexmin

darkzero said:


> Travers' Overstock page: https://www.travers.com/overstock/
> 
> 22-025-431 T&O CNMG 431 C2 CARBIDE INSERT *$0.87 *
> 
> Minimum 10 but still under $9
> 
> Ends 11/30/2009



Just wondering if anyone have bought and tried these inserts? 
They are still available.


----------



## cmacclel

Big one guys!

Wow! Save 20% on your entire Enco order of $99 or more
today through Friday, January 29, 2010!

Just apply promo code: SAVE20 on the shopping cart page at use-enco.com,


----------



## StrikerDown

Where was that last week when I dropped over $500:scowl:

On the bright side I got FREE SHIPPING! WOO HOO!

Maybe there is more room on the CC!

Thanks Chris, that is a big one.


----------



## precisionworks

If you need a small air impact wrench (small engine repairs, motorcycle repairs, assembly work), Johnson Cutting Tools has the CP719 on sale at $89.95. Best web price is around $145. Includes a 6-point, deep well socket set.

http://catalogue.cp.com/e-catalogue/index_xmlhttp.asp?target=vs-impactwrenches&BA=it


----------



## saltytri

Here's a new Blake co-ax indicator on ebay for $175:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blake-Co-Ax-Dia...cmdZViewItemQQptZBI_Mills?hash=item1c0fb23fde

Seems like a pretty good price.


----------



## gt40

Sieg c4 on sale: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0033RWC2Q/freebgalorfre-20/

I am seriously thinking about getting this. Seems like a good deal...


----------



## 65535

Ebay has a QT-10 10HP 35CFM 175PSI listed for $500 0 bids, 16 hours left.

Local pick up in El Cajon, CA. Even dropping a smaller motor and single phase could be worthwhile, these things normally run in the $2000-3000 range.


----------



## smflorkey

*Re: Free Books*

I don't know if this really fits, but it seems pretty good to me. Free is a great price, even for books. A post on KnifeDogs has links to a Starrett Tools & Rules for Precision Measuring and Seco/Warwic's Heat Treating Data Book. You don't have to heat treat and anneal flashlights  but the measuring book seems interesting. And I never know who might be interested in using harder materials than aluminum or titanium. 

Hope this helps, 
Steve


----------



## gadget_lover

I spotted this in the craigslist San Francisco area. For $50 plus a replacement motor you would have the ability to work on many flashlight parts. Bezels, minimags, 2C, surefires, etc. 

 It's the same model I started with.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/tls/1673620485.html

Daniel


----------



## precisionworks

*FREE from Starrett*

Just got my copy of Starrett's Tools & Rules, thanks to SMflorkey (post #50). A great booklet, well worth a phone call or email.


----------



## wquiles

I also got a copy of Starrett's book and it is in fact a great resource!

As to specials, I wanted to pass along this on the Micro100 items, right now at 50% off:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AokJ5wmAvlDPdG1ydU5sZXJrM0pVVWNJbC1BLVlkamc&hl=en

and also the following Mitutoyo items at 50% off as well:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AokJ5wmAvlDPdHFpcjBZVUgwdzBhUjNWdVlySnlaaFE&hl=en


I have ordered from CETS Online before, but I am not associated with them - just a happy customer 

Will


----------



## darkzero

No minimum required.


----------



## precisionworks

A really nice Yuasa 8" rotary table on the PM site, but it's pickup only in Pound Ridge, New York 10576. $300, about 1/3 of new price.






http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...sale-wanted/yuasa-8-rotary-table-sale-202364/


----------



## KC2IXE

Man, I'm tempted - about 30 minutes from here


----------



## precisionworks

If you want the nicest 8" RT on the planet, this is a steal. MSC shows $942.30 + tax + shipping, and the "40% off sale price" usually gets a 15% discount on an item like this. 

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNSRIT?PMPXNO=1794654&PMT4NO=84342337


----------



## darkzero

I have 8 new unused aluminum specific TMX CNMG432-HA H01 in original box that I'd like $38 shipped for if anyone is interested. They also work good on steel. Figure I'd offer them here before anywhere else.

Same insert as Korloy CNMG120408-HA H01


----------



## wquiles

I have a great deal here. This is my oldest Fluke voltmeter - in fact I am the 3rd or 4th owner. It still works great, but I now have newer/fancier Fluke voltmeters, so this one no longer gets used. The case looks horrible and dirty (first and second owner I am told), but the meter was always protected. The only "gotcha"? It does not come with wires/probes - you have to buy those yourself at Radio Shack, Fry's, etc.

Some pictures:
















The meter is still accurate. Here reading my high precision 5.0000 volt reference:






So why it is a good deal? Because it is FREE. Yes, FREE, but only to a forum member that has been in the forums at least 6 months. You only pay me $10.95 for a medium size USPS Priority Box.

Must post here first. Posts here take precedence over PM's, emails, smoke signals, etc..

Will


----------



## alexmin

Will,

That is very generous of you.
I'd like to have it. If you don't mind.

Thank you,
Alex


----------



## wquiles

alexmin said:


> Will,
> 
> That is very generous of you.
> I'd like to have it. If you don't mind.
> 
> Thank you,
> Alex



It is yours :twothumbs

Wow - gone in 4 minutes


----------



## 65535

Too bad I missed this, would have been a great brother to my Fluke 87.  Those things are tanks, just remember to keep fuses stocked, if they blow they aren't cheap, and aren't the most easy to find. Not impossible, but about $10 a pop.


----------



## precisionworks

> just remember to keep fuses stocked, if they blow they aren't cheap, and aren't the most easy to find.


+1

They are sand filled, to extinguish any arc that occurs. Some users have replaced the special fuse with a hardware store fuse & had the fuse blow in a 480v 3ph panel ... instant arc flash explosion 

And some electricians use a meter not rated for CAT III or CAT IV service, as Fluke meters are ...

http://ecmweb.com/ops_maintenance/defective-test-equipment-20100101/


----------



## alexmin

Will,

I've got the Fluke. Thanks!!!
This is how it looks now after some restoration efforts.


----------



## wquiles

Awesome - good job. :twothumbs

You are now the 4th owner (maybe 5th) of that voltmeter. As somebody mentioned those "old" ones are built like tanks, and I have several of them.

Here is the whole family. From left to right: Model 87 (yours now), Model 179 (for sale right now on Ebay), Model 189 (what I use on my software development/programming area), Model 289 (what I use on my electronics bench):






Close-ups:





















And all of them are still very accurate:


----------



## alexmin

Will,

I am going to get me some nicer leads. Mine are from Radio Shack. Do you have any favorites you can recommend?


----------



## wquiles

alexmin said:


> Will,
> 
> I am going to get me some nicer leads. Mine are from Radio Shack. Do you have any favorites you can recommend?



So far the best ones I have had are the ones that came with the Fluke 289, but I also have probes made by Mueller and I like those as well.


----------



## precisionworks

There are quite a few no name leads on eBay, and all look like the Fluke item. Most are probably OK at flashlight voltage levels, but be careful if you ever have to use the meter above 120v. My Fluke at work is often used to test 480v 3ph, and only Fluke brand leads are used, as they're rated CAT III/CAT IV, same as the meter.


----------



## darkzero

wquiles said:


> Mueller and I like those as well.


 
+1

Pomona also makes good quality leads, etc.


My Fluke leads get used the most for quick checks cause they're very durable. But my favorites to use for electronics are needle sharp!


----------



## alexmin

I used to build and fly RC planes and really liked the "wet noodle" wires used on these planes. They(wires not planes) are super flexible and feel like wet noodles. "Wet noodles" build from very thin multi-strand copper or stainless wires and have silicon coating on outside. 
I wonder why there are no test leads made from these wires? So far all the leads I've seen are more rigid.


----------



## DM51

It's the silicone rubber that makes the leads so flexible - that and lots of very small dia. wires in the core, rather than a few larger ones. Good silicone leads are such a pleasure to use compared to cheap plastic-coated ones.


----------



## KC2IXE

alexmin said:


> ...snip...
> I wonder why there are no test leads made from these wires? So far all the leads I've seen are more rigid.



Back when I worked in electronics, ALL our test leads were made of that wire - in fact, we called it "test lead wire"


----------



## 65535

alexmin said:


> I used to build and fly RC planes and really liked the "wet noodle" wires used on these planes. They(wires not planes) are super flexible and feel like wet noodles. "Wet noodles" build from very thin multi-strand copper or stainless wires and have silicon coating on outside.
> I wonder why there are no test leads made from these wires? So far all the leads I've seen are more rigid.



I'll shoot an e-mail off to deans, but I don't believe those Deans wires are rated for high voltages, good quality Fluke leads use a plastic coated wire that is rated to 1000V like the meter, though I wouldn't mind a silicone sleeve over the wire as I have burned the insulation on similar wire and wouldn't want that on high voltage testing.

As for me, I only use Fluke leads, been meaning to buy a master set with different leads in one kit when I put some money aside.


----------



## KC2IXE

65535 said:


> I'll shoot an e-mail off to deans, but I don't believe those Deans wires are rated for high voltages, good quality Fluke leads use a plastic coated wire that is rated to 1000V like the meter, though I wouldn't mind a silicone sleeve over the wire as I have burned the insulation on similar wire and wouldn't want that on high voltage testing.
> 
> As for me, I only use Fluke leads, been meaning to buy a master set with different leads in one kit when I put some money aside.



I know the wire we used WAS rated

http://www.testpath.com/Categories/Test-Lead-Wire-3080.htm


----------



## 65535

Thanks for the link. I personally love the feel and flexibility of high strand count silicone wire, now I have a source of the stuf rated to 1000v very good stuff indeed.


----------



## precisionworks

> I only use Fluke leads, been meaning to buy a master set with different leads in one kit


+1

I have the Fluke TL220 kit with each of my meters & the silicone lead wires are butter soft :nana: About $50 online:

http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeTL220.html

The Fluke leads are 1000V CAT III, 600V CAT IV rated. The other "must have" Fluke item is the TPAK meter hanging kit. Without a doubt, the best thing they've ever brought out:






http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeholstersTPAK.html


----------



## 65535

http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeTLK289.html

The ultimate clip kit (more or less) AND the hanger. Beat that.


----------



## KC2IXE

Enco Eastec Show special
15% off your next order - expires June 30, 2010

Code E545510


----------



## gadget_lover

Harbor Freight is having a SALE! Really! 

That's a catch phrase in our house, triggered every two weeks when HF sends out their newest circular. 

But for the next 3 days they have the 7x10 mini lathe on sale for only $349.99. That's the best price in several years. 

Print out the coupon here.
http://www.harborfreight22.com/r2/r...=Q30233B05H133&cust=33016232700&keycode=0000&


Note; The fine print says to print out the order form and take it to the store.
http://www.harborfreight22.com/r2/r...prospects&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2210B to order online


----------



## precisionworks

Wholesale Tools has a clearance area:

http://www.wttool.com/category-exec/category_id/20929

Hard to beat APT indexable end mills for $24 (only available with 1" shank)

http://www.wttool.com/category-exec/category_id/21054/nm/Tri_Dex_Indexable_End_Mills_APT_

More info on the end mills here:

http://www.michigandrill.com/catalog/view-mdc/173.pdf


----------



## precisionworks

Good deal on an Aloris AXA tool post plus 8 holders:

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Aloris-Mode...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cadfddc7b


----------



## alexmin

precisionworks said:


> Wholesale Tools has a clearance area:
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/category-exec/category_id/20929Hard to beat APT indexable end mills for $24 (only available with 1" shank)
> 
> http://www.wttool.com/category-exec/category_id/21054/nm/Tri_Dex_Indexable_End_Mills_APT_
> 
> More info on the end mills here:
> http://www.michigandrill.com/catalog/view-mdc/173.pdf


Barry, do you have any preferences(brand, material etc.) for TPG inserts?


----------



## precisionworks

> any preferences(brand, material etc.) for TPG inserts


Alex, I usually find these on eBay & look for something non-Chinese in C5 grade, preferably coated with TiN or a high temp coating (TiAlN, etc.). Always lots to choose from


----------



## PEU

Today I received a purchase from China (er11 and er20 collet sets and other stuff) the item that I liked the most was a Carbide tip scribber, basically a retractable pen with the writing part replaced by a carbide tip, very nice and inexpensive: http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-547/MACHINIST-CARBIDE-TIP-SCRIBER/Detail 
Im sure it can be found in USA for not much more or it can be DIY with a broken carbide tool and an unused pen
Also these guys have some dirt cheap HSS T slot cutters I plan to use them on wood, purchased two.


----------



## darkzero

PEU said:


> Today I received a purchase from China (er11 and er20 collet sets and other stuff) the item that I liked the most was a Carbide tip scribber, basically a retractable pen with the writing part replaced by a carbide tip, very nice and inexpensive: http://www.ctctools.biz/servlet/the-547/MACHINIST-CARBIDE-TIP-SCRIBER/Detail
> Im sure it can be found in USA for not much more or it can be DIY with a broken carbide tool and an unused pen
> Also these guys have some dirt cheap HSS T slot cutters I plan to use them on wood, purchased two.


 
We have those at Harbor Freight. It's basically a drafting/leadholder pencil with an engraver tip insert used as the scribe.

Thanks for the link, did you order directly from the website & was delivery times fair?


----------



## PEU

Ordered from their site on June/2 received it today, the usual 10 days from China to Argentina when everything goes smooth.
Already purchased a couple of times from them, compared to similar stuff/similar quality I save more than 100% of what I pay here. Even more when, like today, the package comes straight home without doing customs at all 


Pablo


----------



## jhanko

*ENCO 20% Code - Expires 07/31/10*

20% off at ENCO. "WEBEC2"


----------



## olephart

Thanks for that ENCO code. I found a Drill Doctor 750 on sale and then applied the coupon. Got the 750, a spare wheel and a soft case for $111. Awesome.


----------



## precisionworks

*MSC Sale today & tomorrow*

Up to 35% off, use code *MWDAYS35W* either online or by phone.


----------



## precisionworks

*8" Bison 4 jaw chuck D1-4 mount*

Looks like brand new & priced right - $350 + $15 shipping (Continental USA). Price started at $400 a week ago, now at $350, might accept an offer for less.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...athe-chuck-tool-holders-tool-post-etc-206788/


----------



## precisionworks

A couple of nice items on the PM forum (R-8 indexable end mills & an Interapid indicator):

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...dexable-end-mills-interapid-indicator-209802/


----------



## cmacclel

Today and tomorrow 8/26-8/27 MSC 30% off $149 and up orders WEB30


Mac


----------



## alexmin

cmacclel said:


> Today and tomorrow 8/26-8/27 MSC 30% off $149 and up orders WEB30
> 
> Mac



I've just tried to use this code on Heinrich vise for $220 and discount was less then 20%. Called MSC and was told that the discount is not 30% but *UP TO* 30%.


----------



## precisionworks

> Called MSC and was told that the discount is not 30% but *UP TO* 30%.


They discount some items even less, like Aloris & Dorian holders. When Enco runs a percentage off sale, everything in their catalog qualifies for the full discount.


----------



## cmacclel

precisionworks said:


> They discount some items even less, like Aloris & Dorian holders. When Enco runs a percentage off sale, everything in their catalog qualifies for the full discount.


 

Enco

There's just 2 days left to use promo code SAVEC8 for an additional 10% off your online order of $99 or more and combine it with promo code SHIPC8 to get your order delivered with free UPS shipping*! 


Ends Today 8/27


----------



## PEU

Another Free 2D CAD package, this time from Dassault Systemes (makers of Solidworks)

http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight


Pablo


----------



## darkzero

DTM BXA tool post with 4 DTM holders on ebay for $350. These DTM 75s are pretty hard to come by these days. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DTM-75-WEDGE-TO...9?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item45f48a2beb


----------



## precisionworks

*Milling machine on the Left Coast*

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/1950636243.html

Enco brand, Bridgeport copy, cheap at $800 OBO :twothumbs


----------



## alexmin

*CNC Lathe for $70 in Nevada.*
I wish this lathe was closer to San Francisco.
Probably the chuck alone is worth $500 
​


----------



## darkzero

alexmin said:


> *CNC Lathe for $70 in Nevada.*​
> 
> I wish this lathe was closer to San Francisco.
> Probably the chuck alone is worth $500 ​


 
Shoot, for $70, I'd gas up the truck, pick up a trailer, & head out there right now! But it's $750 so I 'll go back to what I was doing.


----------



## mototraxtech

http://dubuque.craigslist.org/tls/1959239870.html


120 for a BRAND NEW 
*Mitutoyo Digimatic QuantuMike Micrometer*

. Good deal for someone with cash!


----------



## wquiles

I just bought several of these, and I feel for $20 (and free shipping if you order two of them!) they are bargain and very useful in the shop. The arm is not nearly as solid as a Noga hydraulic arm, but for a safety shield is more than adequate:

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PMAKA=TG510-1386

To get the special price you have to use part #: TG510-1386

Description:
Polycarbonate Shield with Base Type: Base & Shield Applications: General Purpose Shield Length: 8 Shield Width: 6 Shield Material: Lexan Shield Style: Concave Trade Name: Prosafe™ Base Diameter: 3.1600 In. 
Type: Base & Shield
Applications: General Purpose
Shield Length (Inch): 8
Shield Width (Inch): 6
Shield Material: Lexan
Shield Style: Concave
Trade Name: Prosafe™
Base Type: Magnetic
Base Diameter (Decimal Inch): 3.1600
Arm Reach (Inch): 14
Shield Thickness (Inch): 1/8
Includes: Magnetic Base; Arm & Shield
SPI Part Number: 63-407-1


Photos in actual use:













Free shipping code: 
FSCSEP - Free UPS Shipping on your $25 Enco Order! Expires 10/31/10



Will


----------



## precisionworks

That flex arm design was designed by Flex-Bar, who makes dozens of variations: http://www.flexbar.com/shop/pc/FLEXBAR-Universal-Holder-Positioning-Arms-c69.htm


----------



## darkzero

Looks pretty useful, will have to pick some up. I know I could of used one today as I was hitting a bunch of people with hot chips off the fly cutter. I burnt my face too. 

What is the red lever for? Does it lock the entire flex arm in place or just at the base. Thanks for sharing the deal Will.


----------



## precisionworks

> I could of used one today as I was hitting a bunch of people with hot chips off the fly cutter. I burnt my face too.


Most production shops have a few pieces of corrugated board, cut from a shipping carton, that work very well. The really fancy ones have a cutout so they'll fit over a 6" Kurt vise, and a welding magnet or two hold the cutout in position.












If you work on shield positioning, you can direct some chips at the people you don't like, while avoiding your boss (or the instructor) 

I use a piece of 1/2" thick plywood held on edge in a 2x4 base. I'll snap a photo later. It keeps most of the chips in one area so clean up is faster.

Shields can be attached directly to lathe tooling, like the photo below, or held between the tool & the quick change block. You'll want one of these if you ever have to turn or bore brass for bushings - it sprays off the tool like (very hot) water.


----------



## darkzero

precisionworks said:


> If you work on shield positioning, you can direct some chips at the people you don't like, while avoiding your boss (or the instructor)


 
LOL, good idea! :thumbsup: I do have one person in mind. :laughing:

Defintely avoid the instructor but he's cool anyway. Don't want to **** him off as he's finally retiring next year so I'll be trying to get the most out of him as I can.


----------



## wquiles

darkzero said:


> Looks pretty useful, will have to pick some up. I know I could of used one today as I was hitting a bunch of people with hot chips off the fly cutter. I burnt my face too.
> 
> What is the red lever for? Does it lock the entire flex arm in place or just at the base. Thanks for sharing the deal Will.



The way it works is that you unscrew the top screw, which takes the slack out of the internal steel cable that ties the pieces/links in the arm. Once you take out the slack, and position the arm close to where you want it to stay, then turning the red lever actuates a simple cam that gets that steel cable really tight, which sorta-locks the pieces in place. As I mentioned, it is not as "solid" as my Noga articulated, hydraulic arm, but it is plenty strong and stable just to hold the small plexiglass protective piece, and still allow adjustability to put it where you want it. They also have two larger sizes, and I did order one of those, but the plexiglass is WAY too heavy for the arm, which is why I am only recommending the small one I listed above.

For $20 each and free shipping (when you buy $25 or more - so just buying two qualifies for the free shipping) is an awesome bargain on something very useful and practical, so I have several of them in various places in my "shop" :devil:

Will


----------



## precisionworks

We had a 2" indexable face mill, 4 inserts as I remember, and ran it 1200-1500 rpm in the Bridgeport. Usually set the DOC between .050" and .100", and feed it as fast as the handle could be turned.

Chips were dark blue, which is just one step under glowing red hot. With careful setup, chips would fly almost 20' and hit the operator on the radial drill - he'd act like he just got stung by hornets :nana: The Bridgeport operator, of course, used the cardboard shield & avoided most of the chips.


----------



## wquiles

precisionworks said:


> Most production shops have a few pieces of corrugated board, cut from a shipping carton, that work very well. The really fancy ones have a cutout so they'll fit over a 6" Kurt vise, and a welding magnet or two hold the cutout in position.
> 
> (snip pics)
> 
> If you work on shield positioning, you can direct some chips at the people you don't like, while avoiding your boss (or the instructor)
> 
> I use a piece of 1/2" thick plywood held on edge in a 2x4 base. I'll snap a photo later. It keeps most of the chips in one area so clean up is faster.
> 
> Shields can be attached directly to lathe tooling, like the photo below, or held between the tool & the quick change block. You'll want one of these if you ever have to turn or bore brass for bushings - it sprays off the tool like (very hot) water.
> 
> (snip pics)



Well, maybe not "fancy", but my home-made shield for the mill is hard to beat, for the price of the face shield ($5) and cheap magnetic holder ($20 or so from Shars) 

















Here it is sitting on top of my Kurt vise:






Will


----------



## precisionworks

If you ever need to clamp onto a pipe, brake caliper, etc. (something that isn't machined), here's a killer deal on the Flexbar attached to a Vice-Grip. Retail is $95:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160482189779&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

Here's the catalog page: http://www.flexbar.com/shop/pc/Flexbar-Visegrip-Indicator-69p5035.htm


----------



## precisionworks

South Bend 10K, located in New Jersey, for $1500. It's easily worth $2000-$2500 in that condition with the tooling.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...well-equipped-south-bend-10k-lathe-nj-212216/


----------



## Pidg

precisionworks said:


> ...here's a killer deal on the Flexbar attached to a Vice-Grip.



Thanks Barry - I just ordered one. 

I'm still looking for a motor to build and RPC. There's a 7.5 hp, 3450 rpm, $145 motor about 45 miles from me. I'd like a 1800 or 1200 rpm version for low noise, but haven't come across one for a reasonable cost, and this one includes obo, so I'll bet I can get it cheaper. I might jump on this one, cause I want to get the lathe and mill going.

Also, my Frigidare front loader is like your LG - no transmission, just a variable speed motor.

Bill Pidgeon


----------



## precisionworks

Bill,

Check with salvage yards, quite a few buy 3ph motors & most guarantee them to be not DOA. About $5 per hp is the going rate around here, so my 10hp cost $50 ... a 7.5hp might bring $40. These are used, surplus motors that often look rough, sometimes need bearings, and always need cleaning & painting :twothumbs

You may want to phone Select Metals Recycling (734) 662-0317 or Michigan Scrap Metal (734) 418-0940. If they have no 3ph motors, they may know a scrapper who does.


----------



## Pidg

Barry, you are amazing! Thanks for the leads and the guidance on prices. I'll call tomorrow.

A Rockwell/Delta 17" drill press from 1954 or 55 followed me home yesterday, with the original Delta 3ph 1 hp motor...

Bill


----------



## Pidg

All,

Not sure if this is the best place to post this. I'm sure many of you will be interested in this source of used stuff:

http://propertydisposition.umich.edu/

I was there Monday looking for a 3ph motor and found a Bridgeport with a shaper attachment. The serial# is J8211Y and it has a 1 hp motor on the mill head. I don't know much about Bridgeports, so not much else I can tell you about it.

There was also a Southbend lathe on the original-looking stand with drawers, probably a 24" to 36" inch bed.

Both are probably from a prototype shop at the University, and they looked in too good a condition to have been used by students.

The way it works is that you have to place a bid, but you can't until they open them up to bids. I asked the clerk when that would be, and she said sometime between next week and a month from now. So, if you are interested, you'll have to monitor the web site. You can also sign up for email announcements.

Most of the winning bids are public, and you can see the winning bids on past auctions here:

http://propertydisposition.umich.edu/html/pdnews.html

I don't know how long the winning bids stay posted, but there were machinery bids on 5/10 and 8/10 that are at the link. You may lose the opportunity to see the 5/10 winning bids if you procrastinate.

Good luck with your bids, but keep in mind that they are as-is.:twothumbs

Bill


----------



## Notsure Fire

Wow I wish I had the tools you guys have!


----------



## precisionworks

On the used 3ph motor, also check with Doug Beat Company:http://www.dougbeat.com/

They install new bearings & offer a 90 day guarantee. $275 for 1800 rpm, $375 for 1200 rpm. Located in Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## alexmin

I've just bought this tool chest and was pleasantly surprised by the quality of this $160 tool chest . My only complaint is that bottom of the drawers could have been thicker but I can easily fix it.

Initially I was aiming for a Gerstner chest but at $600 it was too rich for my blood.


----------



## precisionworks

> I'm still looking for a motor to build an RPC.


The new issue of MMS was delivered yesterday, and had a four page ad from Surplus Industrial Supply in Grand Rapids. 600+ motors currently listed, not the lowest prices in the world *but *if you go there with cash in hand, the price seems to drop 

http://www.surplusindustrialsupply.com/products/Motors-MOT/index.html


----------



## Pidg

precisionworks said:


> in Grand Rapids...
> 
> http://www.surplusindustrialsupply.com/products/Motors-MOT/index.html



Barry,
Just so happens I was in Grand Rapids on Saturday, which is 2.5 hrs away. But I was on a tight schedule, so I couldn't have stopped by. Also, I haven't called the local salvage yards you found for me - it was a busy week, to understate it. But I got that Delta drill press through Craigslist for $95, so I ain't complaining. But it also has a 3ph motor, so the RPC is getting higher on the priority list.

This week looks like it will be considerably more reasonable and I'll start making calls.

I owe you - I really appreciate these leads!:wave:

Bill


----------



## Bwana

I have a Darex V390 industrial bit sharpener, brand new, 3/4" capacity, vacuum port. I can email pics if interested. Asking $850 shipped CONUS ... PP personal or add 2%

MFG link: http://www.darex.com/industrial-dri...rinders/v390-drill-grinder-and-sharpener.html


PM all requests or interests


----------



## precisionworks

Just saw this on the PM forum, a Buck Set Tru 6" lathe chuck, 3 jaw: http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...nted/fs-buck-6-3-jaw-chuck-box-unused-222912/


----------



## precisionworks

*Great deal on the Indicol Adjustol holder*

These sell for $70-$80 each, but Penn Tool still has them on sale for $54.95 

http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/product/products.cfm?categoryID=194422

That's the Indicol 178, which fits either a Bpt or Mill-Drill spindle PLUS the Adjustol arm:

https://www.janesvilletool.com/np-products-division-tools-html-159.html

Janesville Tool calls that the 178II or the 178B. Just ordered one this morning from Penn Tool.


----------



## alexmin

*Re: Great deal on the Indicol Adjustol holder*

Barry,

I already have Indicol 178. Is it handy to have more then one in your shop?


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Great deal on the Indicol Adjustol holder*

I have one at the home shop and another at the tool & die shop (my "real" job). Some of the jig & fixture setups are really tight, so the Interapid at work has the smaller 1" dial while the one at the home shop has the 1.5"dial. 

The Adjustol is a great addition to any Indicol.


----------



## precisionworks

I just listed quite a few items on eBay: http://shop.ebay.com/barrymilton/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## wquiles

I am in Texas, but found this on the local Craig's list, which might be of interest to those in California:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bfs/2622418345.html

Will


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Not sure if this is legit....
I just paid for one, so I'll keep you updated on what comes of it.
NEW Central machinery 7 X 10 lathe for $89 with free shipping....if its the real deal, not bad for the price!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270826746735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## StrikerDown

DaFABRICATA said:


> Not sure if this is legit....
> I just paid for one, so I'll keep you updated on what comes of it.
> NEW Central machinery 7 X 10 lathe for $89 with free shipping....if its the real deal, not bad for the price!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270826746735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
From NS, Canada... Paying for the shipping the lathe is free!


----------



## darkzero

That's not a deal....that's a steal! 

Shoot at that price I'd order two or three. Sounds too good to be true for something that heavy coming from Canada, or even the US. 36 sold already & still shows more than 10 available, that's a lot of inventory. That's the deal of the year if it is legit. Please keep us updated so I can hit myslef on the head with a hammer if it really is legit.


----------



## smflorkey

DaFABRICATA said:


> Not sure if this is legit....
> I just paid for one, so I'll keep you updated on what comes of it.
> NEW Central machinery 7 X 10 lathe for $89 with free shipping....if its the real deal, not bad for the price!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270826746735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Your first instinct might have been correct. I just tried that link and got


> This listing (270826746735) has been removed, or this item is not available.



I hope you get yours (or at least get your money back).


----------



## Mick

From Travers >> Mitutoyo 0 - 12 " Heavy duty vernier caliper (Starrett 123 copy) $99

http://www.travers.com/product.asp?RequestData=CA_Search&navPath=All+Products%2F%2F%2F%2FUserSearch%3DClearance_Items%2F%2F%2F%2FUserSearch1%3D57-015-250&eaprodid=62101-57-015-250

You must enter "L" in the suffix code box to get the discount.


----------



## darkzero

JH Williams USA stubby combination wrenches, $1ea!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/desh98/m.ht...009&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## alexmin

Wiha Sale on pliers:
http://www.wihatools.com/special_01.htm


----------



## wquiles

Glacern Machine Tools has some good deals going on right now, including a very nice R8 - ER32 (and R8 - ER40) Collect Chuck for $25/29 each plus shipping:
http://www.glacern.com/deals

Will


----------



## PEU

From PennToolCo promotional email:
Mitutoyo Coolant Proof IP-65 Electronic Caliper 0-6"/0-150mm $119.95
http://www.penntoolco.com/catalog/products/products.cfm?categoryID=10470


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks

Japanese made Eron brand milling vise on eBay.


----------



## KC2IXE

Queens (NYC) Craigslist
http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/tls/2957219640.html

Clausing 8520 Vertical Mill on the Nassau/Queens border

If you give me an email, I should be able to go look at it.

Standard disclaimer - I have no idea who is selling it, and have no relationship with them


----------



## precisionworks

Curt at LatheInserts.com just sent an email offering free shipping on any order. Coupon code is free2ship

He's also revised his site & it looks nice.


----------



## PhotonFanatic

Starrett 12" level for sale on EBAY.



[h=1]STARRETT MACHINISTS LEVEL NO. 98 12 INCH~WITH ORIGINAL BOX[/h]


----------



## precisionworks

My main spindle tool for the mill is an ER-40 collet chuck. Most of the time it works just fine as it is but there are times that I need to drop the tool down a few inches. For this an ER-16 Collet Chuck Extension is great. The best ones I've found are made by Craftsman Industries & sold everywhere but there's a huge price difference among sellers. Look at one example:

Craftsman PCH-ER16-1000 (1" shank, 7.20" overall)

MSC price $157.37

Lake Tool & Supply $76.50

Lake Tool is really nice to deal with & will order in any item they don't stock (like the collet chuck listed above).


----------



## wquiles

precisionworks said:


> My main spindle tool for the mill is an ER-40 collet chuck. Most of the time it works just fine as it is but there are times that I need to drop the tool down a few inches. For this an ER-16 Collet Chuck Extension is great. The best ones I've found are made by Craftsman Industries & sold everywhere but there's a huge price difference among sellers. Look at one example:
> 
> Craftsman PCH-ER16-1000 (1" shank, 7.20" overall)
> 
> MSC price $157.37
> 
> Lake Tool & Supply $76.50
> 
> Lake Tool is really nice to deal with & will order in any item they don't stock (like the collet chuck listed above).




Just called them up and order one for my setup 

Will


----------



## darkzero

Phase II CXA piston type tool post only for only $89.99 at Travers until 12/14. Enter in Suffix code M with p/n 55-400-300 when ordering. $217 at Enco.

http://www.travers.com/product.asp?eaprodid=311216-55-400-300&r=s&n=||UserSearch1=block+id+311216


----------



## alexmin

$49 + free shipping
GearWrench 20PC Combination Ratcheting Wrench Set, SAE/MM
SearsItem# 00935720000 | Model# 70020 

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-20pc...p-00935720000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

I just got mine. Pretty decent quality.


----------



## PEU

From their mailing list:

EVERYTHING you purchase from now thru Tuesday at http://surplusshed.com/ can have a 31 percent discount on your entire order. At checkout click on the “Redeem Coupon” button. To get your discount, YOU MUST ENTER COUPON CODE: SS1308. SALE ENDS TUESDAY, January 8 at 11:59PM Eastern time. 

Lots of optics, triplets and tons of cool stuff


Pablo


----------



## PEU

Once again but this time 46% off:

We desperately need space for new stuff. This is our biggest sale ever! EVERYTHING you purchase from now thru Friday using our website can have a 46 percent discount on your entire order including closeout items. At checkout click on the “Redeem Coupon” button. To get your discount, *YOU MUST ENTER COUPON CODE: SS230113.* SALE ENDS FRIDAY, March 1 at 11:59PM Eastern time.


Pablo


----------



## precisionworks

Just listed my Bison Set-Tru 3-jaw chuck on eBay (D1-5 mount), priced to sell:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190816597468?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

EDIT: Change of plans. Have always had problems with very weak gripping force (TIR stayed .0004" of less). Figured the jaws were not closing properly & needed to be reground but could not find a shop to do that ... as they are ground on a taper with the front of the jaw touching first. So sell the Bison & pick up a KCM Micro Set for a bunch more money.

Spoke with E-Jaws.com this morning as they sell KCM & other top end chucks & they suggested trying a set of steel soft jaws (bore to size for each different diameter). Worth a try for $60.


----------



## Atlascycle

*Re: Half-price sale on Micro 100 carbide tooling*

MSC has Jacobs Ball Bearing Chucks buy one get one this month. the Deal is in the Metalworking sales flyer, go to MSCdirect click on special deals, then Monthly flyers.

https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/44686624?orderedAs=EG44686624&pxno=41071140&rItem=44686624

Jason


----------



## precisionworks

*Re: Half-price sale on Micro 100 carbide tooling*

If you use DCGT-32xx inserts here's a great price on the high-shear/polished rake face/aluminum turning insert:

Korloy DCGT11T302-AK H01 DCGT32.50.5-AK Carbide Insert 10pcs/lot Free shipping

He'll accept an offer of $45 (that was his counteroffer to me). Excellent results on aluminum & an awesome fine finisher on Ti-6-4, just limit DOC to not more than .010"


----------



## precisionworks

this is the best deal I've ever seen from ENCO - 30% off everything including sale items:
http://specialoffer.use-enco.com/ho...c192b07cfb9aade4418545d0016dcbfa&ei=T-Cz_yyN4


----------

